# Logan non GSD



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

This boy was PTS at Athens according to http://www.athenpets.net.










I never knew him but hoped so much that someone would adopt him. He went so fast. I wish I had done something to help him but I thought for sure someone would adopt him. I didn't want his passing to go unnoticed.

Sorry sweet boy. You were loved, if only from a distance.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

As hard as it is, we cant save them all, you have to think poisitive that even though he is gone, their are many out there we have saved, and many many more to come! Use your sadness to to help you find a new prospect and help them to find a home!


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Gosh all of this makes me soo sad. May this poor sweet soul run free. God Bless you sweet boy and all the other animals that suffer.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Run free, sweet boy. My heart breaks every day over the ones who cannot be saved. I can't wait to meet my loves at the bridge! I pray there is someone to meet each of these dogs as well!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I always hate to see the ones that are not saved. I know we can't save them all. I just lost my yellow lab ,hopefully she found Logan.

Goodspeed sweet labbie boy...............


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry that in this life you were tossed aside, no longer loved by those who should have cared for you and made sure you were safe. 

You'll have lots of good company at the bridge, sweetie. And I can promise you that you will be missed and you were loved - don't ever forget that.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

look for Lando sweet boy. you are so much like her brother that i know she will be so happy to see you and play ...


----------

